# I would like a reassuring hug



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am male 22 from Wales in the UK and am now fed up! There said it.AnywhoLewisboy40###hotmail.comjamie


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

One great big (((hug)))coming up!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Thank you kind person


----------

